# Patrolman Chris Reeves



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrolman*

*Christopher Reeves*

Millville Police Department, New Jersey

End of Watch: Sunday, July 8, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 31
*Tour:* 8 years
*Badge #* 113
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 7/8/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Patrolman Chris Reeves was killed in a vehicle crash at the intersection of North 3rd Street and East Broad Street at approximately 2:15 am.

The other vehicle struck Patrolman Reeves' patrol car on the driver's side, causing him to suffer fatal injuries.

Patrolman Reeves was a U.S. Marine Corps veteran and had served with the Millville Police Department for eight years. He is survived by his wife and son. His wife also served with the Millville Police Department.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Thomas Haas
Millville Police Department
18 S High Street
Millville, NJ 08332

Phone: (856) 825-7010

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21331-patrolman-christopher-reeves#ixzz204urc7Ox​


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

The guy that struck and killed Officer Reeves was rejected from the same PD the day prior to the incident. RIP Officer


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

RIP Patrolman Reeves.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

RIP officer


----------

